# Over anxious before treatment!!



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi ladies, im really struggling to stay calm over my treatment next week. Im so looking forward to finally starting the process that ive got myself in a right mess! Im waking up with headaches and anxiety.  I think its because I really want this process to work. The trouble is if I get too stressed it isn't going to work. Did any of you lovely ladies feel like this? Im wandering how you calmed yourself down. My partner tells me to relax but my body wont. My mind is going into over drive. Can anyone give me some advice please x 
I hope you are all ok x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Lovingwomen, sorry no advice on how to calm down, I was like that on each one. My consultant did tell us though that it would make no difference to the outcome of the treatment at all. It would either work or it wouldn't and there's practically nothing you can do to change this. 
Best of luck for next week and hopefully you'll be some of the lucky ones that it works first time for, if not though don't be blaming yourself. 
Xxx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I haven't yet started treatment (first cycle is January) however my partner is already commenting on how stressed I am.  I'm naturally anxious and that coupled with working 24 hour shifts and lack of sleep doesn't help.  I'm trying to eat healthy, exercise and also am doing a meditation CD thing on my IPOD.  Good luck on your treatment.


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks ladies. I'm glad I'm not the only one. I know it's stressful but I did wonder if I was being stupid. But I physically can't stop worrying, as it is a lot of money. We don't go without but we are not loaded. I'm in the navy as well so maybe work commitments and this is getting to me. I feel somewhat better now I have shared this though so thank you for your replies x


----------



## JPeggy (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi All, 

Glad to see I'm not alone! I've got myself in a right state and I've only just started my first IUI! Fine one minute then crying the next, what is wrong with me? Tuesday AF showed and been up and down ever since.

I'm not sure if its the fact that all the anticipation and anxiety of waiting so long to start treatment has finally begun and its a release or the fact that I'm not looking forward to the injections. Or disappointment that yet again another cycle has begun and I've not achieved a natural pregnancy, the fear of it not working, the excitement that we're starting treatment or I'm just blue because its that time of the month? Who knows but please someone reassure me that this is normal and that it will get better?

I never knew quite how hard this emotional rollercoaster was going to be!
 to all and wishing you all the best
xxx


----------



## joiedevivre (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm generally an anxious person and so try to get a good sleep, minimize caffeine and exercise regularly.  However, I think what I did differently which really seemed to help the anxiety and worry of not having any control over this was acupuncture.  It really made me kind of nonchalant about it all.  I did a trial of 3 months, 1-2/week, but I'd say one week in, I was feeling really good.

Best of luck!


----------



## JPeggy (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey joidevivre,

Congratulations on your BFP!   

Thank you so much for replying. I started acupuncture back in the summer 2013 when I got the dx of low ovarian reserve and been trying to go once a month or twice a month around ovulation, it really does help chill me out but not had it for a month because of Christmas getting in the way. Also on pregnacare, fish oil, zinc and coQ10, not sure if its making any difference though?
I also do yoga once a week and that really seems to help too. So maybe it's just I'm missing my chill fix? Tried to enjoy Christmas but just looked to Jan 14 as the start of a new chapter for us, so found it hard to switch off.

Thank you again for your reply, it really is good to know that we're not alone in how we feel and it's normal to be apprehensive. Just need to remain positive and find suitable ways to cope.

Feeling a bit more composed now after venting, thank you  


xxx


----------



## joiedevivre (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks JPeggy. I couldn't agree with you anymore.  I'm still apprehensive about this pregnancy sticking around (been reading way too much about miscarriages) and so really trying to live in the moment and not get too worked up about things I just have no control over.  Best of luck with your next step!


----------

